
Now That Tech Runs the World, Let's Retire the Hacker Ideal - raldu
https://www.wired.com/story/now-that-tech-runs-the-world-lets-retire-the-hacker-ideal/
======
mikkergp
This article seems to highlight the worst of hacking and not the best.
“Hacker” to me can mean two things: 1, a person who comes up with quick and
dirty solutions to problems, and the second is a desire to understand the way
things work internally, and exploit them, for better understanding. The idea
of “retiring the hacker ideal” is silly. Both have their place, but maybe we
need to talk about the pros and cons of both instead of reveling in
absolutism.

